# Process.Start Variable definieren



## mäcjava (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe von VB nicht viel Ahnung und e eher in Java. Deswegen meine Elementarfrage:

Ich möchte mit Visual Basic 

Process.Start ("testoutlook_fat.exe")

eine externe .exe starten.


Da kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, Fehler beim Kompilieren- Variable nicht definiert.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in meinem Fall die Variable definiere.

Ich habe gesucht, aber sorry ich versteh nur JAVA 

Danke.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. September 2009)

Hi.

Zeig mal den genauen Code,..

Wenn du Java kannst, warum arbeitest nicht mit C#? Syntax dürfte dir eher zusagen.

lg,..


----------



## mäcjava (16. September 2009)

weil ich die exe in Outlook aufrufe . Outlook -> VB . Ich habe das schon mit Shell versucht, aber da wird die exe nie richtig aufgerufen, deswegen möchte ich gerne wissen, wie es mit process.start geht, was aber niemand erklären kann


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. September 2009)

Process.Start existiert (nur) im .net Framework.
Wenn du ein Macro in Outlook erstellst, wird dir dieses nicht zu verfügung stehen, da du dort mit VBA arbeitest.


----------



## mäcjava (16. September 2009)

okay - aber warum kann ich meine exe Datei per Doppelklick perfekt ausführen und wenn ich die in Outlook mit Shell als Makro aufrufe, dann wird diese nicht ausgeführt ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. September 2009)

Sorry, keine Ahnung. Ich verschieb dich mal ins normale VB Forum.


----------



## DrSoong (17. September 2009)

Im Prinzip hast du den Befehl schon genannt, in VBA ruft man mit *Shell* eine externe ausführbare Datei auf.

Dabei muss der komplette Pfad mit angegeben werden, außerdem sind Klammern nur dann erforderlich, wenn du einen Rückgabewert erwartest.

```
'mit Rückgabewert Variant (Double)
 Result = Shell("C:\Windows\system32\calc.exe")

'ohne Rückgabewert
 Shell "C:\Windows\system32\calc.exe"
```


Der Doc!


----------



## mäcjava (17. September 2009)

Also ich habe eine JAR in eine EXE konvertiert, die sich jetzt in VBA mit SHELL ausführen will. Per Doppelklick funktioniert die EXE und es werden auch Einträge in die MYSQL DB geliefert. Wenn ich die EXE in VBA starte, dann kommt kurz die Console, aber das Programm scheint nicht ausgeführt zu werden, da keine Einträge in die DB geliefert werden. Kompliziertes Problem.


----------



## ronaldh (17. September 2009)

Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deinen Code hier reinstellen, denn hellsehen können wir nicht.


----------



## DrSoong (17. September 2009)

@ronaldh: Ich hätte eine, die zeigt aber immer nur so eine komische Münze in einer Glasglocke. Hilft leider nicht wirklich viel bei benötigten Code hier weiter.


Der Doc!


----------

